# Replacement for Prime?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been using Prime to dechlorinate during water changes, but with 8 tanks it's becoming fairly expensive. Is there a cheaper alternative?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Possibly a charcoal filter or rodi? I want to put a inline filter from my water main and they are not all that expensive


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Seachem Safe is a good lower cost option


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Safe is a concentrated version of prime!its the way to go I bought a 1kg pail through jl almost 2 years ago and I stilll have lots left I use 1 teaspoon per 450 gallons! and I have over 30 tanks!!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I've also switched to Seachem Safe, 1kg will last me almost life time.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

+ 1 on the Safe, easy way to go


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I looked on J & L's site but can't find Safe. Am I missing something?


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

You might want to call j&l i remember seeing seachem safe at the lougheed location but just make sure before you head down there


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

It's a special order item for J&L, not a regularly stocked product. I bought a pail 3 years ago and it's still pretty much full. That's with 800+ gallons of tanks for two years. (Down to 500 gallons now). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes special order sorry should have mentioned that.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Would anybody care to share an order?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought 1 kg of Safe from Amazon.ca at $55 plus tax (free shipping). It should arrive in a few weeks. If anybody wants part of it, PM me and we can work out a deal.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Holy smokes good deal cost me 140 when I ordered mine. When u receive let me know would appreciate the link. Ty Bob


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Just go to Amazon.ca and search Seachem Safe. I got mine from the bigalsonline link. There was no postage when bought through Amazon.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you guys are interested in picking stuff up in the states. http://www.kensfish.com/cgi-kensfis...786&ss_parm=Ace33e32b2eec3e8cb396d6defaf0c052


----------

